# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم البلاك بيرى سوفت ويير(BlackBerry Software)  فك شفرة موبايل بلاك بيرى8520

## العبد2010

برجاء ارسال الشفرة لان الموبايل مش شغال غير على خط موبينيل فقط واريدة على كافة الخطط وكمان استسمحكم فى طلب اخر  مع الطريقة
وشكرا للقائمين على الموقع

----------


## slim6380

Make: BlackBerry 
Model: Curve 8520 
MEP: MEP-40488-002 
PRD: PRD-90001-168 
Active Lock: SIM 
IMEI: 358140049174974

----------


## hassan riach

> make: Blackberry 
> model: Curve 8520 
> mep: Mep-40488-002 
> prd: Prd-90001-168 
> active lock: Sim 
> imei: 358140049174974

 
mep1 :8034787095536104
mep2 :5687482516262494
mep3 :5567796378708125
mep4 :0625807853767003
mep5 :7250367505235428

----------


## slim6380

شكرا على الكود و الله يوفقك :Smile:  
عند إدخالي الكود أتوقف في صفحة:  
Personnalisation:
sim:                                             Désactivé
 réseau:                                      Désactivé
sous-ensemble réseau:          Désactivé
fournisseur de service:                  Activé
entreprise:                                  Désactivé 
ولا أستطيع إدخال : mep2 
أرجو المساعدة    :Confused:

----------


## Mhido_ushua

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عبدو العجيب

ساعدوني ابغي ال mep2 
359429036902318

----------


## nsporing

شكرا

----------


## sharpteeth

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Mada

thanxx

----------


## WARRIOR

شكرا للاخوان لمساعدتهم

----------


## احمد24

بارك الله فيك

----------

